
Freenode co-opted to promote ICO scam - ryanlol
https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
======
detaro
Given you've chosen to editorialize the title (which HN asks you not to do),
it seems you agree with the spammers position. Could you explain?

For me, the spamwave was the first I heard of it, so freenode doesn't appear
to be very successful in the "promoting" the supposedly do, and the delivery
method makes the criticism fairly hard to take seriously without looking into
it much: Why should I listen to them?

~~~
ryanlol
Most of the content of this blog post is promotional content for the
cryptocurrency scheme, the actual "denial" of involvement takes up probably
less than 10% of the text.

The author of the blog post is heavily involved in the cryptocurrency scheme
she is promoting. (Which makes sense, given it's her employer behind it!)

Andrew Lee (Christels boss at LTM), who controls a majority of the votes for
freenode is one of the people behind handshake.

I think it's fair to say freenode has been co-opted, after all, since the
acquisition, they've suddenly started posting promotional materials for a
cryptocurrency scheme operated by their new owners.

It's odd they couldn't find a staff member who isn't involved in the handshake
cryptocurrency scheme to write this blog post.

Any FOSS projects affiliated with freenode should be seriously concerned about
this.

~~~
jdm4
It seems to me that it's more likely you're one of those people behind
spamming Freenode.

~~~
ryanlol
Luckily, claims like this should be easy enough to prove :)

